# peggy2ab



## peggy2ab (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm looking for pete brannigan from Bawtry doncaster did keep in touch by phone at new years day if he was home.Last saw him when he was skipper on timber carrier anyone know anything please answer on forum thank you


----------



## Gus the Smoker (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes I keep in touch with Pete. Sailed with him for year or so on the Seniority...Everards.


----------

